# JKA - Jacka Resources



## System (27 July 2010)

Jacka Resources Limited (JKA) is focused on the acquisition, exploration and development of oil and gas resources in Australia and internationally.

http://www.jackaresources.com.au


----------



## Gerkin (21 December 2010)

System said:


> Jacka Resources Limited (JKA) is focused on the acquisition, exploration and development of oil and gas resources in Australia and internationally.
> 
> http://www.jackaresources.com.au




spuds today/tonight our time
10% rise yesterday
very good area
i have seen an analyst report at 99.5cents risk free upon successful drilling, a  bit over the top i think. Lets wait and see i say


----------



## Gerkin (15 January 2011)

Gerkin said:


> spuds today/tonight our time
> 10% rise yesterday
> very good area
> i have seen an analyst report at 99.5cents risk free upon successful drilling, a  bit over the top i think. Lets wait and see i say




should have an ann out towars 21st jan


----------



## noirua (15 January 2011)

Gerkin said:


> should have an ann out towars 21st jan




May be best to watch this stock carefully with the unrest in Tunisia and the overthrow of the Government there today. Reports that the violence could spread beyond Tunisia.


----------



## Gerkin (6 February 2011)

noirua said:


> May be best to watch this stock carefully with the unrest in Tunisia and the overthrow of the Government there today. Reports that the violence could spread beyond Tunisia.




you were/are right.they have recommenced and results should be known in upto 10 days.
tunisia is fine imho. see adx reports. now eygpt that is a worry.


----------



## Gerkin (14 October 2011)

Gerkin said:


> you were/are right.they have recommenced and results should be known in upto 10 days.
> tunisia is fine imho. see adx reports. now eygpt that is a worry.




hardman mark 2...........i would expect 1 more project to be announced soonish.....jkaobs will be in money so should fund the upcoming drilling


----------



## mr. jeff (16 April 2012)

Interest has come back to JKA.





Today discussed in The Age.

This has been the second article in the last couple of weeks about JKA and it is just breaking to recent highs on strong volume. Worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Chasero (16 April 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Interest has come back to JKA.
> 
> View attachment 46744
> 
> ...




Agreed with the breakout.

JKA definitely looking strong amid of a sea of red or stocks not doing anything today.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 April 2012)

I like it.  Bought at 20.5.  Defying the broader market with some ease, today at least.

Lots of media coverage, Fin r/v, SMH, Age.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 April 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I like it.  Bought at 20.5.  Defying the broader market with some ease, today at least.
> 
> Lots of media coverage, Fin r/v, SMH, Age.




Last time I saw this kind of media was for Indochine and that went down faster than a sack of worthless rocks!


----------



## blindfaith (17 April 2012)

I would be looking to buy @ any weakness below .20c with a stop @ .16c. Oppies expire 31.12.12 @ .30 from memory so this is the 1st major target for the heads. Dont get caught up in broker valuations of .50+c etc. Evaluate the data & charts & take the profits when they present themselves. Mgt are ex Hardman & appear to want to take this project much further than they did with hardman. Quality acreage across africa but its the black stuff that really counts. For potential A+;  Risk - high. DYOR.


----------



## hangseng (10 July 2013)

Under the radar?

It would seem so with the current positive activity of the company.

Looking very much like both oil and gas will show from the current program. Very regular updates on company announcements.


----------



## piggybank (5 December 2013)

Takeover offer

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TPT&E=ASX&N=660935


----------

